# AiO_fan = Pump_fan ? Wo soll was dran ?



## LittleV (20. Januar 2022)

Hallo, ich möchte eine Alpenföhn Gletscherwasser 360 anschließen und habe eine Frage dazu.
In der Anleitung steht, dass der 3pin der Pumpe an den CPU_Fan oder AIO_Fan soll.
Da ich keinen AIO_Fan habe, würde ich also den CPU_Fan nehmen, ist klar. (*)
=> oder ist mit AIO_fan der pump_fan gemeint? Das verstehe ich nicht.

Mir ist bewusst, dass dann der 3pin auf den 4pin Anschluss passen würde und nicht geregelt werden soll.

Bei den 3 Lüftern steht dabei, dass sie an den Case_Fan sollen. Aber die sind belegt.
Auf meinem Board würde ich noch den Pump_Fan frei haben.

Daher meine Fragen: Darf ich die 3 Lüfter (mit PST) auch einfach an den Pump_Fan hängen? Oder soll da nur eine Pumpe ran? Was ist denn eigentlich der Unterschied zwischen Pump_Fan und AIO_Fan?

Danke.

(*) Oder würde man es so machen: Pumpe auf pump_fan und dann die 3 Lüfter auf cpu_fan?
EDIT: MSI X570 Tomahawk.


----------



## Westcoast (21. Januar 2022)

Du kannst die Pumpe der AIO an CPU_Fan oder Pump_Fan anschliessen.
Der Vorteil ist die PWM Lüftersteuerung. Die Lüfterdrehzahl wird geregelt und die Pumpe je Temperatur.


----------



## LittleV (21. Januar 2022)

Habe mich für Pump_Fan entschieden, was wohl dem AIO-Fan gleich kommt (?).
Support meinte, die Lüfter dann an CPU_Fan, da besser regelbar als Case_Fan.
Danke auch hier für die schnelle Antwort.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (18. Februar 2022)

Bei diesen Empfehlungen handelt es sich um eine reine Vorsichtsmaßnahme: Die Pumpe kann eigentlich an jeden Lüfteranschluss angeschlossen werden, der 12 V liefert. Aber einige Mainboards regeln "Case_Fan"-Anschlüsse (und z.T. auch den CPU_FAN!) durch Spannungsabsenkung, wenn kein 4-Pin-Gerät angeschlossen ist; im Low-End-Segment sind auch reine 3-Pin-spannungsgeregelte Anschlüsse anzutreffen. An sowas läuft die Pumpe möglicherweise nicht an oder verschleißt wegen zu geringer Drehzahl binnen kurzer Zeit. Die Kühlungshersteller könnten natürlich auch einfach empfehlen, die Lüftersteuerung für den Pumpen-Anschluss im UEFI zu deaktivieren, aber dann bräuchten sie ein halbes dutzend Anleitungen je nach Hersteller und hätten immer noch RMA-Proleme mit Anwendern, die sich nichts UEFI trauen. "AIO_Fan"/"Pump_Fan" zu empfehlen ist einfacher und mit diesen Bezeichnungen kennzeichnen die Mainboard-Hersteller ihrerseits Anschlüsse, deren Regelung in den Default-Einstellungen deaktiviert ist. (Aktivieren kann man die Steuerung natürlich trotzdem, wenn man etwas anderes als eine Pumpe anschließt. Es sind technisch betrachtet ganz normale Lüfteranschlüsse.)


----------



## LittleV (19. Februar 2022)

Hallo Torsten, danke erstmal,  dazu noch eine Frage: ist es eigentlich richtig, dass ich im Smart Fan Mode beim MSI X570 Tomahawk beim Pump_fan jetzt einfach überall 9V eingestellt habe, und nur ab einer Temp. von z.B. 60° dann auf 12V hochgehe? Oder soll ich den Haken bei diesem Modus ganz weglassen? Wonach entscheidet die Pumpe denn dann, wie schnell sie arbeiten soll?


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (19. Februar 2022)

Bis auf ganz wenige Ausnahmen kann ich allgemein nur 12 V empfehlen. Läuft eine Pumpe unterhalb einer konstruktiven Mindestdrehzahl, kann die Schmierung des Lagers zusammenbrechen und dieses binnen weniger Monate komplett verschleißen. Es gab schon Fälle, in denen die Kühlung dann bei stehender Pumpe so weit überhitzt ist, dass sie undicht wurde – 500 Euro Grafikkarte im Arsch wegen 2-3 V zu wenig.

Einige wenige Hersteller spezifizieren auch einen Betrieb mit niedriger Spannung (Alphacool hat zum Beispiel mehrere Modelle mit 7 bis 12 V), da kann man dann natürlich ruhigen Gewissens an die untere Grenze gehen und wenn eine Pumpe PWM-Regelung anbietet, ist das auch kein Problem. Aber eine 3-Pin-Pumpe, die nur mit einer Drehzahl spezifiziert ist, langsamer drehen zu lassen, ist riskant. Wenn es aus akustischen Gründen unvermeidbar ist, würde ich ermitteln bis zu welcher Spannungssenkung die Pumpe noch anläuft und dann maximal die Hälfte dieses Bereichs nutzen. Also "12 V" Pumpe startet auch bei 5 V zuverlässig => minimal 8,5 V verwenden. Wenn man die Drehzahl überwacht und ab und alle paar Monate mal prüft, ob der Regelbereich unverändert geblieben ist (ein verschleißendes Lager äußerst sich oft durch eine immer weiter steigende Anlaufspannung, bis die Pumpe eben irgendwann gar nicht mehr angeht). So bleibt das Risiko überschaubar klein, aber komplett sicher ist man nur, wenn eine innerhalb der angegebenen Spezifikationen leise Pumpe kauft und sie dann auch so betreibt, wie vom Hersteller vorgesehen.


----------



## Shinna (19. Februar 2022)

Die Pumpe ist lt. Specs auf 12v DC ausgelegt und sollte so dann auch betrieben werden. Die Lüfter hingegen sind für 7-13v DC ausgelegt und können also entsprechend geregelt werden.


----------



## LittleV (19. Februar 2022)

Aber dort steht doch 1200-2550 U/min bei 12VDC, würde das nicht bedeuten, ich kann sie auch runterregeln, damit sie nur mit halber Drehzahl läuft? Meine die Pumpe und nicht die Lüfter, da habe ich alle 10 auf PWM.

Laut hardwarehelden:

"Die Pumpe wird über ein 3-Pin Lüfterkabel direkt an das Mainboard angeschlossen. Sie kann und darf (!) darüber per Spannung geregelt werden. Dies wird vom Hersteller explizit spezifiziert."

und:

"Gedrosselt werden darf die Pumpe auf bis zu 1200 U/Min. Während man sie bereits bei ~ 2100 U/min kaum noch hören kann, ist es darunter möglich sie (subjektiv) lautlos zu betreiben. Bei 1200 U/Min ist es selbst mit dem Ohr an der Pumpe schwierig zu erkennen, ob sie läuft. Dazu kommt, dass so gut wie keine Vibrationen spürbar sind. Somit ist die Pumpe als eine der wenigen am Markt wirklich für Silentsysteme geeignet."

=====
Passend dazu nochmal meine Frage: Wenn ich im MSI Smart Fan Mode den Haken rausnehme, ich also nicht selbst steuern will, wann sie wieviel Volt bringt, nach welchen Angaben reagiert die pumpe dann, also wer legt die Drehzahl fest?
edit: Hatte das hier bei euch gefragt:



			https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/threads/msi-smart-fan-mode-haken-rausnehmen-12v-frage-dazu.616526/#post-10963580


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (21. Februar 2022)

Wenn man den Smart Mode ganz deaktiviert, müsste der Ausgang gar nicht mehr geregelt sein. Ob er dann beim letzten Wert bleibt oder auf 12 V geht, habe ich nie probiert. Die verschiedenen vorwählbaren Profile müssten auch als Smart Mode zählen. So oder so regelt die Platine letztlich die Ausgangsspannung nach einer intern hinterlegten Kurve – entweder von dir oder von MSI festgelegt. Der Pumpe bliebt nichts anderes übrig als sich danach zu richten.

Wenn für eine 3-Pin-Pumpe eine Minimaldrehzahl spezifiziert ist, würde ich eine eigene Lüfterkurve machen mit der zu dieser Drehzahl passenden Minimalspannung und dann je nach Lautheit zügig ansteigend auf den Maximalwert, den man für die gewünschte Kühlleistung braucht. MSI bietet meiner Erinnerung nach eine Hysterese-Option (oder war es bei Gigabyte?) mit der man die Reaktionsgeschwindigkeit der Regelung anpassen kann. Da sich CPU-Temperaturen sehr schnell ändern können, aber auch die Pumpendrehzahl großen Einfluss hat, kann man da ruhig mal ein bisschen mit rumspielen, wenn das Regelverhalten zu konfus ist.


----------



## LittleV (22. Februar 2022)

Alles klar danke für die super Erklärung

Ich lasse die Pumpe auf 9V laufen und sie soll nur ab einer bestimmten Wärme der CPu dann höher also 12V laufen. Das wurde auch so von EKL abgesegnet, man darf sie also drosseln, und laut einem Mitarbeiter sogar noch mehr glaube etwas mehr als 1200U/min war die Mindestdrehzahl.

Danke für die Erläuterung zu den Haken beim Smart Mode, ich werde die eigene Kurve zumindest bei den 10 Lüftern lassen, denn das was das Board mir regeln will, macht für mich so viel Lärm bei bereits zu wenig Hitze. Sinnlos für mich.


----------



## ApolloX30 (13. März 2022)

Ist dir die Pumpe bei 12V zu laut, dass du auf 9V runter willst?
Wenn nein, dann lass sie voll laufen! Lagert sich weniger Dreck ab und manche Pumpen hört man, wenn sie regeln.


----------

